# Looking to buy a Gehl



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

7810, anybody have any words of wisdom with experience with this machine?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Upper5percent (Dec 28, 2008)

*New or Used?*

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listings/list.aspx?ETID=1&Manu=GEHL&Mdltxt=7810&mdlx=exact

Any reason for this particular model vs any of the competitors?


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Looking for good versatility, and a machine*

that later I wont regret buying because it does not have enough power. Need the 2 spd. for lot to lot travel, need to dump into semis for snow hauling, and want the lift capacity for other things. I am looking at several used units, and aside from the S300, I think the Gehl 7810 offers the most bang for the buck. I am looking at 2003-2005 units with the Perkins diesel and hand controls, any feedback from those that have used a 7810 is appreciated.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i have a friend that has one and i haven't heard anything bad....when they first came out they were the biggest and had the most hp, probably still do...correct me if i'm wrong but they are 120hp?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The drives just let go in our subs 4640 with 350 hrs on it, the thing looks like brand new still but it's 3 years old. I havn't heard anything bad about Gehl before this happened. Close to 4 k to fix it.:realmad:


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*They have a 115 h.p. Perkins*

diesel, I am looking on the internet to see if I could put a 10' Arctic pusher on it, from my reading they seem to have good reviews to this point.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

first of when they run they kick ass! they will load trucks faster then a backhoe....

we run a 12foot protech on my subs 7800. 


you better have something big to pull it with cause they are huge!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

gd8boltman;715503 said:


> diesel, I am looking on the internet to see if I could put a 10' Arctic pusher on it, from my reading they seem to have good reviews to this point.


A 10 ft would be too small in an Arctic.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

JD Dave;715172 said:


> The drives just let go in our subs 4640 with 350 hrs on it, the thing looks like brand new still but it's 3 years old. I havn't heard anything bad about Gehl before this happened. Close to 4 k to fix it.:realmad:


we had a 1 drive motor go out 2 seasons ago at 1000 hrs on a 2000 gehl 6635...it cost $4,000 with a oil and filter service...


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

around here gehl have no resale, but if you buy for cheap sell for cheap.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

That big Gehl would totally handle a 12ft arctic. No problem at all.

J.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Thanks for the info. guys, they are 84" wide which*

is wider than most skidsteer trailers, glad to hear about the 12' pusher, I thought 10' would be ok, but I would love to go 12' if I can. The machine weighs 10,400, so you are right about it being heavy. The Gehl market around here is pretty good for resale, so I am looking in other areas to see if any deals are to be found. I spoke to a contractor today that uses one today, and he mentioned that it is far more practical than a small wheel loader he had, I'll keep you posted on my purchase.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

why would you worry about resale anyway? just keep it, the resale on ALL equiptment sucks..you always get less than you paid for it.......


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

yes its wider then a reg ss. you need a deckover to move it.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Jay, what I meant to say is in the market I live in*

there are few "deals" to be found, so the used units have a higher resale price in the market area I am in as opposed to others I have seen.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

gd8boltman;717549 said:


> there are few "deals" to be found, so the used units have a higher resale price in the market area I am in as opposed to others I have seen.


i know i was quoting mjm..good luck!


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Stay away from any that have the Perkins in them, the Cummins is much better. Also look into the Mustang version, same thing and may give you some more choices. They don't have great resale but like someone said just run the thing. I don't know how new you are looking for but my salesman(KRTraxx) had a latemodel repo that was a pretty good deal.

Look at 95XT/465 Case, they are monsters also.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Have not heard any issues with the Perkins, what*

type of issues have you heard of? I have not found any used Mustangs with similar capacities, please forward me your reps. name, I am looking presently at an 05' with 1300 hrs. loaded with options priced at 21K

Thanks


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

the mustan 2109 is the same machine as the 7810 different stickers.


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

Gehl are GREAT units! i love em! they are awesome! they work great! just keep up with regular maint. ! i love the T-Bars they work great!


----------

